# London Road - Portsmouth 2018



## khurbanx

history is all over this fourm  

but here little bit from time chamber : London road deep shelter was the second of two deep shelters to be built in Portsmouth, the other being in Wymering chalk pit. Work was started to construct these shelters in late 1941 and by early 1942 they were open. They were designed to hold 2500 people underground with food, sanitation, water, light and places to sleep. At a push the tunnels could hold up to 4000 people. The tunnels were controlled by the shelter warden who had his office near to the main entrance.


*The explore *​
So i found this tunnels back in 2016 when i saw all the reports online but could not find the entrance - A few years roll by and forgot about to point i like ill never do them but how wrong was i ?

in 2018 - i got a messege saying the tunnels was open and i was straight down there i was not missing this one again what an amazing explore it was 

thankfully as from 2019 the tunnels have been fully sealed up  


here some pictures :



3London road portsmouth by KHUrbanX, on Flickr



2London road portsmouth by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


1London road portsmouth by KHUrbanX, on Flickr



0London road portsmouth by KHUrbanX, on Flickr


yotube video : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Sbj7rJUFtE&t=6s


----------

